# HTML Code an JSP übergeben



## Guest (24. Aug 2005)

Ich lese aus einer MySQL Datenbank etwas HTML-formatierten Text aus, der dort auch richtig gespeichert ist. Wenn ich diesen Text direkt nach dem auslesen (wird von einer simplen Klasse übernommen) in eine Textdatei schreibe, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Wenn ich diesen Text jedoch an eine JSP übergebe, werden die Sonderzeichen übersetzt. Dadurch wird natürlich nur folgendes angezeigt:



> &p&&font size=&5& color=&#ff0000&&&strong&&font size=&2& style=&color: rgb(51, 0, 0);&&iztizt&/font&&span style=&text-decoration: underline;&&&/span&&br /&&/strong&&/font&&/p&



In der JSP wird das Ganze dann praktisch als Quelltext ausgegeben:



> <font size="5" color="#ff0000">*<font size="2" style="color: rgb(51, 0, 0);">iztizt</font><span style="text-decoration: underline;"></span>
> *</font></p>



Warum wird in der JSP das Ganze nicht richtig interpretiert?


----------



## clemson (24. Aug 2005)

weil eine jsp seit html code erzeugt - und dieses eben dynamisch...

du könntest mal probieren, den text in einer textarea auszugeben, dann dürfte er das ganze nicht in html darstellen...


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2005)

Mit der textarea funktioniert das Ganze. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das auch in der JSP selbst so anzeigen kann?


----------



## Jockel (24. Aug 2005)

Mit der JSTL: http://javaalmanac.com/egs/javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.core/htmlfrag.html


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2005)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit der JSTL: http://javaalmanac.com/egs/javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.core/htmlfrag.html



Kannst du mir bitte noch erklären, was es mit der c-TLD aus sich hat? Kenne mich mit JSTL leider überhaupt nicht aus. Bzw. könntest du mir zeigen, wie ich das Beispiel in einer JSP verwenden kann?


----------



## Jockel (24. Aug 2005)

Da ist doch ein Link, wie die JSTL verwendet wird: http://javaalmanac.com/egs/javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.core/usejstl.html?l=rel
Das entsprechende Package herunterladen, ins richtige Verzeichnis (in den Unterordner WEB-INF) kopieren und in deiner JSP die Zeile
 <%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/tld/c.tld" prefix="c" %>
am Anfang einfügen und dann mit der Zeile
<cut value='${deinDBinhalt}' escapeXml="false" />
deinen HTML-Code ausgeben.


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2005)

Ok, werde es mir morgen mal in aller ruhe anschauen. Besten Dank!


----------



## Guest (14. Sep 2005)

Kann mir das entsprechende Package vielleicht jemand so zur Verfügung stellen? Das ist ja so nur in dem Web Services Developer Pack erhältlich, welches aber 28MB groß ist. Als Modem-Besitzer sieht man da ziemlich alt aus.


----------

